# Keratin Sheath problems



## Kosmo (Aug 28, 2012)

*Keratin Sheath problems please read...help!*

My cockatiel is around 15 years old. She became a chronic egg layer so I put her in a darker environment. Now her feathers are covered with a thick keratin sheath that will not come off. They are like long tubes covering her feathers. Even her head feathers are begining to have them. She is looking quite the mess. She preens daily. I have googled like crazy and cannot find anything on this...is this a molting problem? Age? Diet? She is a horrible eater. Vitamin fortified seeds, millet, hard boiled eggs, nuts, rice krispies. She will not touch pellet food or any fruit or veggies. She has a cuttlebone and mineral treat she likes. If I put vitamins in her food or water she won't touch either and will go nuts chirping until I relent. Help! Does she need a avian vet? Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures would help but I'm guessing she has what's called pin feathers, which is a normal molting thing. If she'll let you, you can open them for her if they're ready (its really easy, they should come right off in your hand.) Where are you located? You could try nutriberries, which look like seed balls but have the same nutrient content as pellets.


----------



## Kosmo (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot I just ordered the nutriberries. I am going to try to get a picture to post, I am not sure if she will cooperate for me to get a good shot of her tail feathers but I will give it a go. The sheaths are very hard and don't seem to want to crumble under my touch. She gets pretty pissy when I try. They look so strange. The moulting food I use to buy her has vanished from the shelves and the new stuff is very powdery and really smells like the vitamin drops and she won't go near it. The other stuff smelled like licorice.

Thanks so much I am hoping to get the pics so please check back if you don't mind.


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

One of the experts will correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you're supposed to remove the keratin coating from the tail? I remove it from his head and neck, and sometimes he lets me clear up his chest/upper back a bit, but his wings and tails are off-limits, he doesn't like my hands there and takes care of it himself. To help her out with the process though, you can bathe her, as that softens the keratin coating and helps them take it off more easily.


----------

